
HubPress.io: A web application to build your blog on GitHub - type0
http://hubpress.io/
======
sarreph
Great idea to leverage GitHub pages! Not sure if this has been done before but
this is certainly a lucrative SaaS opportunity due to the non-existent
marginal cost of creating a GitHub site.

\-- IF OP is the author (or the author sees this) Couple of nitpicks about
your landing page:

\- Syntax / typo: "no server's rent" \--> "no server costs to pay" or similar

\- Please do your visitors a favour and add controls to your YouTube embed. It
might seem 'aesthetically pleasing' to have a sleek video but it's an
explanatory film that a user A) might want to full-screen (lots of small text)
and B) might want to be skip around in

Would also consider changing 'About Us' to a marketing-style header pushing
the product itself (as it's not really an 'About Us' anyway) as well as an
explanatory line or two that explains the product properly and succinctly, as
icons alone don't really suffice IMO.

Other than that, great concept — and great start!

~~~
ekzy
Agreed about the youtube video. It is a bit frustrating not to be able to move
forward, especially because the typing speed is quite slow :D

A few blog examples made with hubpress on the landing page would be great too.

~~~
Anthonny
Yes the youtube video is really frustrating and i will change that.

Thank you for the suggestion about adding blog example ;)

------
sanderp
I really like the idea, it looks like an easy way to get a simple blog
started. Looks great as well!

I do have one concern: I'm assuming that the repo driving the blog is public,
which means that all unpublished posts are still visible on Github, right?

~~~
sarreph
You can run a GitHub Pages site/blog from a private repo.

Obviously, you need a paid GitHub subscription to do this, but it is possible
(with relatively low cost).

------
soumyaray
Genuine question: Is there any attraction of this tool for folks who already
know how to use a static site generator (SSG)? I'm guessing most people who
understand how to use git could catch onto an SSG overnight.

(I should add that this is an impressive concept and I'm just begging for a
reason to use it).

~~~
delluminatus
Whether or not you use an SSG, I find the biggest hurdle is getting/making a
good theme for your blog. It looks like this comes theme-included, which is
actually a pretty big deal if you want to get up and running fast.

~~~
WorldMaker
Yeah, Hubpress, Octopress, Jekyll Bootstrap, and at least one other I can't
quite recall, are all the idea of having a preconfigured blog theme ready to
go instead of having to build one from scratch (or stick with the very plain
Jekyll default). They'll sometimes do things like pre-configure useful Jekyll
plugins and provide additional scaffolding tools (this used to be a
particularly big deal of Octopress, IIRC, for the versions of Jekyll before it
added its own scaffolding system).

It's a nice to have to get started quickly when you don't want to custom build
a theme or you want someone else to figure out a lot of the basic
configuration.

------
The_Hoff
This seems great. When I created (and failed to keep up with) a Jekyll blog on
GitHub last year, I had fun learning the in's and out's of the generator on my
own, but I predict this will foster even more of an appreciation for GitHub
Pages by giving users a way to spend more time customizing and tweaking than
building a foundation from the ground up.

------
pwenzel
HubPress looks super useful. How does it handle other non-blog-ish content
Jekyll supports, like data files and collections?

I've used Prose.io as well, which has a nice UI and serves a similar purpose.
I like that HubPress can just be run from your domain though.

------
Dzugaru
HubPress app.js can do what it pleases with my github password, am I right?
And I couldn't find non-minified sources easily.

P.S. found sources at dev.hubpress.io on another branch

~~~
Anthonny
All the sources are on the repository dev.hubpress.io on the branch
development.

Each commit build the minified version on the branch master and gh-pages. If
you want to see how work authentication, you can also have a look to the
repository hubpress-plugin-github

------
leeny
Your logo looks almost identical to HackerRank's. I work in the eng recruiting
space, so not everyone might think so. But still.

------
sebastianconcpt
Looks fantastic! I was trying it but the login isn't working for me. Check
demo here:

[https://gist.github.com/sebastianconcept/caf92590d15b073993f...](https://gist.github.com/sebastianconcept/caf92590d15b073993f79c93900beb6b)

~~~
Anthonny
There is a typo in your config.json, i made a comment on the commit

~~~
sebastianconcpt
Thank you Anthony! Thinking in adopting it! :D

------
marcammann
Funny enough, I've been using "write a blog based on Gists on Github for a
certain user" as a take-home test for the past 3 years when hiring JS
developers.

Now I have to watch out for copy cats..

------
wodenokoto
I forked the repo, followed the setup instructions and now what?

There's a "writers guide" that claims it will help me write my first post, but
it is just an overview of the AsciiDoc format, and tells you nothing about how
to save new posts to your blog.

~~~
Anthonny
Hi, I'm Anthonny, the creator of HubPress, give me the url of your github
account to check if all is allright. You just have to go to this url:
<url_of_your_github_pages_site>/hubpress, log in and then you can start to
write

Feel free to join our slack if you need support or if you just want to talk :)
[https://hubpressio-slack.herokuapp.com/](https://hubpressio-
slack.herokuapp.com/)

------
anonymousDan
Could I run this off a locally hosted gitlab repo too somehow?

~~~
jayjohnson
Not the same as HubPress (which looks like something I wish I knew about), but
just a month ago I wanted to run an SSG locally (that wasn't using jekyll) so
I built this one for deploying nginx + sphinx using docker. It auto-converts
rst markup files into bootstrap + bootswatch html-themed posts (and has a
search engine in it). [http://jaypjohnson.com/2016-06-25-host-a-technical-
blog-with...](http://jaypjohnson.com/2016-06-25-host-a-technical-blog-with-
docker.html)

------
abyd
Do you plan to use ssl?

------
Anthonny
Thank you so much type0 for this thread

------
krionicle
Are we aware of any efforts to decentralize git so that blogs made with it
can't be silenced at one point of failure?

~~~
baus
I think you are missing the point of git.

~~~
wodenokoto
I think parent meant github.

------
goincremental
This looks interesting

